# Used Projector Prices



## Diesel10pilot (Feb 27, 2011)

Are there any resources available to help determine prices on a used projector?

Thanks,

Mick


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

eBay... :huh: and I guess craigslist. Give us the brand and model number.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah I know of no central list, projectorcentral does have MSRP prices and used to list street prices but not used prices.


----------



## Diesel10pilot (Feb 27, 2011)

Marantz VP 12S1, 1500 hrs

Sim2 Grand Cinema C3X Link, 200 hrs

Thanks,

Mick


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well the 12S1 MSRP was around 15k with standard lense and the C3X link was usually found between 23k-28k originally. I would be expecting to pay at least 7-11k for marantz and 12-18k for the sim2.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Check videogon.com as well - although there isn't a lot of inventory of used HT (vs. business) projectors in general.


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

What I do is click on the 'sell' link on ebay. In there you will find a tool for giving you an estimated selling price based on recent sales. Unfortunately if its not a high volume item, results can be pretty iffy.


----------



## nebrunner (Jul 27, 2010)

The prices have dropped so much on some of these, that when people go to sell them, their used prices don't seem very competitive in comparison. I've seen people on Craigslist trying to sell what would have been a really nice 720 DLP just 5 years ago, but now they are trying to sell it used for say $2000, and justifying that by saying it had a $7000 retail price 5 years ago.


----------

